# What's Everyone Listenin To Today?



## Ouray (Jun 20, 2013)

I am listening to the new music video of Pretty Lights new single - "Around The Block". Check i tout: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUBzjL2XN9Q


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, it's 6 am, so i ain't listenin to nuthing but the birds chirpin, and my fan in the window, and these keys a clackin. but yesterday it was gov't mule's "life before insanity" (learning that one now) and the ventures greatest hits. i'm working on a couple of those too. i wish i could _really_ play well. i'd like to play "the lonely bull" only i'd play the horn parts on the guitar instead. oh, and also played some kix yesterday too.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I set up my outdoor music system on Wed and I'm planning on playing some Hawaiian and Spanish music today that I haven't heard since last summer. It's the longest day of the year for sunshine (15 hours). I saw 
"The Hip" last night in Cobourg and I have to give my ears a break. No loud music.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

On the way to work I had Kansas "In The Spirit of Things" playing (Steve Morse on guitar).


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm probably going to spend some time listening to old Eagles tunes. I'm experimenting with b bender riffs.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

The Daptone catalogue. Sharon Jones & The Dap Kings, Charles Bradley, Budos Band, Menehan Street Band, Sugarman 3...


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Sticky Fingers - always love the start of Can't You Hear Me Knocking, especially on days when I'm home alone with complete control over the volume knob.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

CBC's Kids TV has got Serena Ryder on, but I'm listening to Rival Sons new album "Head Down". Door's-esque & fuzzy.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The new Miike Snow, Phoenix and a disc by The Brothers Landreth from Winnipeg. The last one has caught me by surprise because I'm not usually fond of country rock.

http://www.cbc.ca/manitoba/scene/mu...is-a-family-affair-for-the-brothers-landreth/


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

very nice. vocal and guitar reminded me of gaye delorme.



hardasmum said:


> The new Miike Snow, Phoenix and a disc by The Brothers Landreth from Winnipeg. The last one has caught me by surprise because I'm not usually fond of country rock.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/manitoba/scene/mu...is-a-family-affair-for-the-brothers-landreth/


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

my wife babbling.....we're both working from home today.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Adrian Belew - The Bears. My favourite album from his various projects. http://youtu.be/qOc0Wcyee0g


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club- Specter At The Feast


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2013)

http://www.internet-radio.com/station/bellyup4blues/


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

fretboard said:


> Sticky Fingers - always love the start of Can't You Hear Me Knocking, especially on days when I'm home alone with complete control over the volume knob.


i'm not a giant stones fan, but i have to admit, that one is _really_ tasty. good call




laristotle said:


> http://www.internet-radio.com/station/bellyup4blues/


one of my favs. miss it, since my computer went down.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Been spinning the new QOTSA album and newest (late last year) Sheepdogs release - both are rubbing me the right way.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

Nothing yet today but yesterday it was The Beach Boys Greatest Hits mixed in with Teenage Head's Frantic City

Mark


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

[video=youtube;rpA3NVafsdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpA3NVafsdo[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

[video=youtube;TsPh-EgH65M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsPh-EgH65M[/video]


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Can't get tired of Leslie West's tone, and feel...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l_x0xH9fLM


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Great choices there Dave. R.I.P. Ben Orr.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This is one of my alltime favourite songs. Signature P90 bridge tone. Sure wish I had the vocal range to sing it, I'd love to cover it.



Mr Yerp said:


> Can't get tired of Leslie West's tone, and feel...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l_x0xH9fLM


----------



## greenmeanh1 (Jun 26, 2013)

http://www.reverbnation.com/transporterjamband?profile_view_source=header_icon_nav


----------



## Getcha*Pull (Jun 25, 2013)

Kenny Giron's Randy Rhodes tribute on YouTube... no matter how many times I see it- it doesnt get old.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Warren Haynes and the Boston Pops 6/22/13
A Jerry Garcia Symphonic Celebration 
Tanglewood Shed, Lennox, MA. 

01. Dark Star medley> (4:09)
02. Birdsong (9:35)
03. Crazy Fingers (5:48)
04. Russian Lullaby (4:50)
05. Scarlet Begonias (6:51) 
06. Shakedown Street (8:23)
07. Morning Dew (10:07)
08. Mission In The Rain> High Time (7:44) 
09. Uncle John's Band> (5:52)
10. Jam> (2:20)
11. West LA Fade Away (6:42) 

6/22/13 - Disc II:
01. Standing On The Moon (5:19)
02. Drums (2:07)
03. Terrapin Station> Slipknot!> 
Terrapin reprise (14:15) 
04. Ship Of Fools (9:46)

View attachment 3497


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for that! Hadn't checked out new uploads at Sugarmegs for a little while. Slow afternoon at work today. Got it cued up right now.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I like your line of thinking! I would also add an accordion and perhaps a band member specializing in unusual instruments.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Killer tune. Thanks,


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

davetcan said:


> This is one of my alltime favourite songs. Signature P90 bridge tone. Sure wish I had the vocal range to sing it, I'd love to cover it.


Killer tune. Thanks.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I just can't stop listening to Shakey Graves really good stuff, and I can't wait to see him live next weekend. For those who are not in the know, here is a 9 minute video of Shakey explaining how he got his name, how he started to gain popularity and a performance of "Late July" by a storm ditch in Austin, TX playing a little Art &amp; Lutherie acoustic through a teeny Danelectro Honeytone. This kid is cool.

http://youtu.be/eUkSTnUK_T0


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

From 1966. East-West. Paul Butterfield Blues Band


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

new tune from The Walking Papers 
short and sweet. http://consequenceofsound.net/2013/...song-from-seattle-super-group-walking-papers/


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Bought a bunch of CDs at the Mont Tremblant blues festival, but today "Up 2 Zero" from Anthony Gomes kept me company on the road. Fave tracks are Fly Away & Darkest Before The Dawn, absolutely love his tone on the latter (pls do not judge the album by the cock rocker taking a shit cover). 

[video=youtube_share;CB9cO4HQhsw]http://youtu.be/CB9cO4HQhsw[/video]


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> From 1966. East-West. Paul Butterfield Blues Band


Bloomfield = :-D


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

It's been bugging me all day, but I think I figured it out: Gomes' phrasing on Darkest Before The Dawn are rather Schenkerish, that's why me likey so muchy. The album also has a French version of the song (he apparently wrote it for his mother, who hailed from Quebec City). 

[video=youtube_share;az6SKfnf3QA]http://youtu.be/az6SKfnf3QA[/video]


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

Yesterday: The Flamin' Groovies "Flamingo" and "Teenage Head" plus a couple of records by The Remains
This morning: Link Wray and the Wraymen 1958 - 1961 recordings for the Epic label (I NEVER get tired of listening to Link!)
Tonight: ...decisions, decisions... maybe some classic George Jones.


----------

